# Olivers Pets & Co



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Just noticed a new pet store in North Burlington next to the Walmart. The website says they sell fish among other things. Anyone been in? Evidently there is another one in Oakville.

Lee


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks to a branch off of pjpets express, similair online flyer and similar store layout. Wouldn't be suprised if they converted there pjpets expresses to Oliver and co


----------



## Hack02 (Jul 2, 2008)

been in a couple of times. They keep pretty standard fish (guppies, gouramies, tetras, angels, a few africans and a few plecos). Also have some reptiles, birds and ferrets)

Prices on fish aren't too bad and they usually have some weekly manager specials (last week neon tetras were $1 each). Goods and tanks are on the pricey side.


----------

